# Quien no alguna vez dijo: ¿que es esto, para que servirá?



## tatajara (Oct 19, 2010)

Cuando éramos más chicos en nuestra infancia y encontraron algo como un capacitor, resistencia o algo por el estilo y preguntaron:
¿Para que es esto?
¿Para que servirá?
Y todas preguntas así 
Me gustaría que pongan sus anécdotas sobre esto ya que a mi me sucedió esto y no quiero pensar que soy el único jeje

Bueno espero sus comentarios 

Acá les dejo unas imágenes para complementar 

Saludos tatajara


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 19, 2010)

A ver... Lo mas así que recuerdo fue cuando tenía como 8 años y viendo un radio desarmado le pregunté a mi papá:

Papi para que son estos chicles?


----------



## koreano656 (Oct 20, 2010)

Uh... Era clasico de Chico cuando desarmaba o encontraba alguna plaqueta con todos los componentes me imaginaba que era una ciudad con todos los edificios y caminos... Jeje... Podia pasar horas boludeando con eso...

Creo que en esos momentos nunca me hubiese imaginado que en algun momento iba a saber para que servia cada cosa y como...


----------



## tatajara (Oct 20, 2010)

jajajja veo que no soy el único y creo que debe haber más jeje

Saludos tatajara


----------



## tatajara (Oct 23, 2010)

Antes no teníamos idea de para que serviría esto, y ahora miren todo lo que logramos con esto jeje 


PD: nadie mas se va a arrimar por acá, vamos que todos alguna vez hicieron algo si.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Oct 23, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> A ver... Lo mas así que recuerdo fue cuando tenía como 8 años y viendo un radio desarmado le pregunté a mi papá:
> 
> Papi para que son estos chicles?





Esa historia es GENIAL!!! JAJAAJJA!!!
Y si no sabía nada de nada, era obvio que lo más parecido eran chicles... jeje


----------

